# where are the cloimd girls in the 2ww?



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi ladies, Maybe I am thick or blind but is there any clomid girls posting on the 2ww thread this month? I am cd 20 and coming nearer to the testing business so am getting a bit restless and fed up with it all. How are you all doing?
Love Johanna


----------



## rachaelj (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi - it has gone a bit quiet hasn't it?  This is my 4th cycle of clomid and I was posting on the 2ww clomid bit last time but there doesn't seem to be one yet.  I'm on cd 23 so am feeling restless as well.  Not sure when testing yet.  I'm fed up with it all too a the moment and am convinced   is on her way.  Good luck!


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Rachaelj. 
Thanks for your reply today!
Was wondering whare all had gone to!

We are near one another in the 2ww. Day 25 for me today. Have irregular cycles each month ranging from 28-33 days so God know whan my af is due. Was feeling very tempted to test over the last few days. had been having af aches for the last 2 weeks so was kind of hoping and dreaming that I was pregnant instead! But that has all gone and now I feel nothing at all. 

Am feeling very fed up about it all like yourself. It is such an awful mixed lot of emotions isn't it?

When do you you think you will test? Have you made your mind up? Are your cycles regular usually?? I am getting a bit angry with all the things that go with ttc so at the moment am not testing for a while yet. Maybe day 32 or 33?Am so sick of that horrible empty feeling that goes when you get a neg!! So I guess I am scared really!!

So Rachael i hope I have not brought you down with me with all my moaning!!Good luck to you over the next few days and let me know how are are.

Love Johanna xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Have started a Sept thread for you all!

Link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,14417.0.html

Laine x


----------

